# My Interactive Governor Tweaked Settings.



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

These fly... Feel like my battery life has gotten better as well.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Let me know what you think guys. Good or bad.

Thanks, 
-DREWSKI


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

looks like a big battery sacrifice to get your smoothness to me.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> looks like a big battery sacrifice to get your smoothness to me.


Believe it or not I'm getting 3 hours screen on time. Vzw gnex stock battery 3g only. Room is linaro if that makes a difference.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Most likely boost will push hispeed_freq more often than CPU load during normal operation so a lower go_hispeed_load may help keep the CPU from spiking as often. Also hispeed_freq is lower so it won't run as high of a speed during boost. I forget the last few options but they affect scaling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> Most likely boost will push hispeed_freq more often than CPU load during normal operation so a lower go_hispeed_load may help keep the CPU from spiking as often. Also hispeed_freq is lower so it won't run as high of a speed during boost. I forget the last few options but they affect scaling.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm underclocking as well.. Here's the results after some browsing, streaming and a few calls.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

^ I hadn't really looked at the screenshot when i posted it. Check out how much more time it is spending in the lower speeds.

[EDIT] Don't understand why there's no lag. I feel like this setup should be laggy.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> ^ I hadn't really looked at the screenshot when i posted it. Check out how much more time it is spending in the lower speeds.
> 
> [EDIT] Don't understand why there's no lag. I feel like this setup should be laggy.


Aside from gaming or streaming high quality video the device rarely uses the highest frequencies. This is true on stock.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> ^ I hadn't really looked at the screenshot when i posted it. Check out how much more time it is spending in the lower speeds.


Any particular reason you don't use the 180MHz slot? I run that as my minimum w/ leankernel. Mostly because it's there, it's stable, and _seems_ like a good idea, but I can't really say for certain that it saves me any battery over the stock 350MHz minimum.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Any particular reason you don't use the 180MHz slot? I run that as my minimum w/ leankernel. Mostly because it's there, it's stable, and _seems_ like a good idea, but I can't really say for certain that it saves me any battery over the stock 350MHz stock minimum.


i use the 230 slot and have a hard time waking the phone every now and then.. Haven't really tried the 180 kinda thought it would give me sod's


----------

